# Website wegen DNS nicht aufrufbar



## brahtwurst (1. April 2004)

Hi!
Hab unsere interne Firmen-Domain (2003 Server) nach unserer registrierten Internet-Domain benannt. Nu lässt sich natürlich unsere Website aus unserem Netz nicht mehr aufrufen. Wie kann ich das umgehen?


----------



## gothic ghost (1. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von brahtwurst _
> Hi!
> Hab unsere interne Firmen-Domain (2003 Server) nach unserer registrierten Internet-Domain benannt. Nu lässt sich natürlich unsere Website aus unserem Netz nicht mehr aufrufen. Wie kann ich das umgehen?


hi,
in dem du der internen Webseite einen anderen Namen gibst, oder
noch ein Kürzel anhängst z.B. xxxxxx.de.net.

PS. mit oder ohne Senf ?


----------



## melfoers (1. April 2004)

hallo 

CName eintrag im DNS, oder heißt deine Domäne auch http://www.xxx.yy ?
gruß
melfoers


----------



## brahtwurst (1. April 2004)

meine interne domain/domäne heisst salvana.com, unsere website im internet http://www.salvana.com. jetzt wird nach http://www.salvana.com logischerweise im internen netz gesucht - und natürlich nicht gefunden.
hab vom kollegen eben den tipp bekommen mit zonen-delegierung im dns einrichten und "www" einfach an den router weiterleiten, klappt aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## melfoers (1. April 2004)

hi,
bin mir jetzt aus der Hüfte nicht sicher, aber......
Kann es sein, dass deine DNS Zone salvana.com heißt?
Dann versuche es doch mal indem du einen CName Eintrag www in der Zone salvana im DNS machst und diesen auf die IP des http://www.salvana.com legst.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere (bitte um Aufklärug) sucht der DNS nur in deiner Eigenen Zone. Da die Zone lokal verwaltet wird, wird auch keine rekursive Anfrage an einen Anderen DNS gestellt. Wer außer deinem "lokalen DNS kennt denn xxx.salvana.com. Warum soll der DNS denn dann noch nach draußen fragen, da ja alle Delegierungs - Infos aus deiner Zone kommen.
Also muss deinem DNS die IP des ]www.salvana.com bekannt gegeben werden. Da sich der "rechner" www nicht an deinem DC anmeldet und so auch keine
dynamische Aktualisierung stattfindet, wird er niemals in deinem DNS auftauchen und da er ja zu deiner Zone gehört wird auch keine Anfrage nach draußen gesendet.
Versuch doch mal im DNS einen CName Eintrag auf  http://www.  zu machen.
Stichwort CName in der Serverhilfe
Ich habe das bis jetzt nur in einem Netzwerk mit 6 Domänen lokal simuliert.
gruß
melfoers


----------



## brahtwurst (1. April 2004)

werds morgen mal ausprobieren, danke melfoers.
hab mir schon sowas gedacht, kam mir bloss komisch vor mit nem www-host


----------

